# OpenSSL CVE-2019-1551



## chavez243ca (Aug 13, 2020)

My BSD assets are getting flagged for this vuln, trying to verify if OpenSSL in base (1.1.1d) had a back-ported fix. No indication on the FreeBSD advisories page that this CVE was ever an issue (or ever addressed) but it does show up in VuXML. Anyone aware of any documentation to indicate base was never vulnerable to this?

https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-1551


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2020)

You can always contact secteam@freebsd.org to ask.


----------

